# 2001 cabrio mk3.5 1.8t swap help



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

yes i have searched but still confused on wiring. i see lots about mk2 and mk3 but none on mk3.5.
from my understanding the wiring im dealing with is across between mk3 and mk4. hope some one can help with this.
also some of the threads are old and no pictures are still available, maybe someone can help with this also


i have currently the original 1.8t mk4 harness and a full mk3.5 engine harness to slice together. in pinellas florida is someone is local


----------



## jul10cc (Oct 12, 2010)

*mk3.5 1.8t swap*

I'm in Miami and doing the same project on my cabrio mk3.5, which way are u going about it are you doing the BFI way, the stand alone way, the stance dubs way. I'm doing the plug n play harness from stance dubs and all I have to do is separate the body harness from the engine harness on the mk3.5 since is all together.


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

looking at doing a splice between the mk3 harness and the mk4 engine harness. looked the stanceddub harness but have a hard time spending 375 on just a harness adapter. as for bfi it was never an option for what my goal is.


----------



## jul10cc (Oct 12, 2010)

the only problem with BFI is that it is made for a mk3 not an mk3.5 if you look at your ECM is a mix, is not a mk3 nor is a mk4 is a 3.5 so that said you will have to swap out the whole harness out and install an mk3 harness. my original plan were to do a aba turbo and i ran into computer problem with what was mention before and the few people i called said they dont work with that computer (mk3.5) so if i had to swap out harness then vr6 time. I started a vr6 swap but decided to do 1.8t better.


----------



## 8716v (Sep 10, 2006)

^ that's precisely what i have found, and that my issue


----------

